
GoDaddy Conveniently Deletes My Fiance’s New Domain Purchase - brijeshb42
http://chrisbrogan.com/godaddy-bad/
======
JoshMnem
The domain industry is corrupt and backwards. I just had a domain locked for
60 days while trying to transfer it out of another registrar. They only have
the right to do that if the ownership has changed, but the ownership obviously
did not change, since it has been in my account with my billing information
for the entire time.

------
bsg75
Why would you reward GoDaddy's shenanigans by buying it from them at the
inflated price? It seems like they get exactly what they wanted: $650

[https://get.health/registrars](https://get.health/registrars)

------
subie
Reach out to them through every support network. Twitter being the main
target. Go through support agent after support agent looking for the
difference in money back. Eventually it'll be easier for them to just pay you
rather than losing customers from you making this public.

Prolly your best bet besides getting a lawyer.

------
rurban
I can recommend gandi.net from Paris. Not as sleazy as your typical domain
registrar.

